#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Κανόνας ιδιοκτησίας 2/3 1/3 σε ανάντη κατάντη ιδιοκτησίες

## Στάθης75

Γεια σας και καλή Χρονιά σε όλους. Είμαι νέος πολιτικός μηχανικός και χρειάζομαι οποιαδήποτε δυνατή βοήθεια σχετικά με την ιδιοκτησία πρανούς εδάφους.  Βεβαιώνεται από πολλαπλές πηγές ότι σε περίπτωση πρανούς εδάφους ανάμεσα σε δύο ιδιοκτησίες (ανάντι κατάντι) συνήθως ο κανόνας είναι το πρανές να ανήκει κατά 2/3 στο ανάντι και κατά 1/3 στο κατάντι.  Χρειάζομαι οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ακόμα και με προσωπικό ταχυδρομείο σχετικά με τον κανόνα αυτό δηλαδή αν γνωρίζετε κάποια νομολογία (απόφαση δικαστηρίου που να εφάρμοσε τον κάνονα αυτό (σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν) ή οποιαδήποτε πηγή που βεβαιώνει τον κανόνα 2/3 στο ανάντι και 1/3 στο κατάντι.  Αντιμετωπίζω περίπτωση όπου σε μεγάλο πρανές (14 μέτρα) ο κατάντι ιδιοκτήτης έχει την απαίτηση να διεκδικεί το σύνολο του πρανούς μέχρι το φρύδι!!!  Παρακαλώ κάθε βοήθεια τεκμηρίωσης του κανόνα (θεωρητική βιβλιογραφική ή δικαστική απόφαση) θα βοηθούσε ιδιαίτερα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

